# What is a hi-hat?



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Most of the Google results that have turned up are about cymbals for a drum kit.

Refining the search slightly, it's some sort of lighting fixture. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=what...l=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.1,or.&fp=b5fc6a07c812d0bf


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool that's what I thought. Thanks. We just call them cans around here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always known 'high hat' as a slang term for recessed lights. I assume the phrase comes from early forms looking like stove-pipe hats.

"Pot light" is the one I can't figure out.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

480sparky said:


> "Pot light" is the one I can't figure out.


Wasn't it because the only way to get someone to willingly install one was by slipping him a little pot to smoke while installing the light.:whistling2:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I've always known 'high hat' as a slang term for recessed lights. I assume the phrase comes from early forms looking like stove-pipe hats.
> 
> "Pot light" is the one I can't figure out.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pot+light

The first one was free.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I've always known 'high hat' as a slang term for recessed lights. I assume the phrase comes from early forms looking like stove-pipe hats.
> 
> "Pot light" is the one I can't figure out.


I remember helping a guy out once paint someones apt also remember me accidentally painting some of the pot lights and also of him knocking out the bulbs as well. Lots of fun those 3 days were I now know that I will never be a very good painter oh well  What was even weirder about the whole thing was he didn't drive and I made it to the building before he did often and on top of that he was late still got paid in cash for my time so I'm not complaining.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

You guy's got it wrong, a high hat is part of a drum set. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

This is a high hat:











This is a pot light:











This is a can light / recessed light:












Thanks...


~Matt


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> This is a high hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe pot lights are for grow-ops in your area, but your pic #3 (can light)

is what we call pot lights. Same crap - different name, I M O. :whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Maybe pot lights are for grow-ops in your area, but your pic #3 (can light)
> 
> is what we call pot lights. Same crap - different name, I M O. :whistling2:


Oh you Canadians are just crazy... :jester::thumbup:

~MaTT


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Oh you Canadians are just crazy... :jester::thumbup:
> 
> ~MaTT


 THANK YOU !!! :thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Why would someone install "extra mounting supports" instead of mounting to the trusses?

And.....they are not extra, they are the only ones in use.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Why would someone install "extra mounting supports" instead of mounting to the trusses?
> 
> And.....they are not extra, they are the only ones in use.


Even more perplexing, why would they install the trim at rough in?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

220/221 said:


> Why would someone install "extra mounting supports" instead of mounting to the trusses?
> 
> And.....they are not extra, they are the only ones in use.


 Getting paid by the hour.:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

..and this is Tommy Lee doing a drum solo!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> Getting paid by the hour.:whistling2:


 
Hi-hats can also be referred to as a "sleeve" which extends from a piece of switchgear to protect feeders. It's a concept that's always left me. It amazes me that it's accepted by the NEC.......


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> This
> 
> 
> This is a can light / recessed light:
> ...


We call those high hats here..

Pot lights.?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

You're all wrong.











:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Why would someone install "extra mounting supports" instead of mounting to the trusses?
> 
> And.....they are not extra, they are the only ones in use.



Why is there a trim ring & lamp installed? The ceiling hasn't even been installed yet!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

gardiner said:


> Wasn't it because the only way to get someone to willingly install one was by slipping him a little pot to smoke while installing the light.:whistling2:


amen brother!


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Why is there a trim ring & lamp installed? The ceiling hasn't even been installed yet!



To collect final payment:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Why would someone install "extra mounting supports" instead of mounting to the trusses?
> 
> And.....they are not extra, they are the only ones in use.


HAHA I wondered the same thing, I figured someone would point it out.

~MATT


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> We call those high hats here..
> 
> Pot lights.?:laughing::laughing:


Yeah, but you are from assachewshyts... You cant be helped. :laughing:

~Matt


----------

